# Coyotes



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2004)

New member , so if I am on the wrong thread can you cut the boy some slack.
    I shot an unsual lookin Coyote this weekend!! hunting on Fort Mountain U.S.F.S land and popped a "black" coyote. I think the proper term would be  melanistic   can any one confirm or deny the existence of such.  I have photos on 35mm and will try to scan for your viewing pleasure.
    By the way ...love the site


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2004)

*Cool!*

WE WANT THE PICS!!!     
Here's a thread you may find interesting. http://www.taxidermy.net/forums/IndustryArticles/04/a/04188495B0.html 
WELCOME to the fire!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2004)

Wolud love to say I kept that black beauty , but 2 miles up hill , totin a very smelly coyote just didn't seem too appealing to me  so I left that little girl next to a hog wallow near Tatumsl Lead. (She really did smell) But i will try to get the photos.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 10, 2004)

I saw a black one during turkey season at Berry College this year.  I was about to shoot it when my buddy stopped me because he didn't think it was legal to shoot coyotes on wma's....but that's the only black one I have seen, but have heard of them.

Oh yeah, welcome to the fire!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2004)

Coyotes are a non game specie and are considered a nuisance by the state:  Fire away.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 21, 2004)

heres a pic of a black one my wife shot on opening day of rifle season this year its hide is being tanned and thanks to the advise and intruction from woody I'm gonna try my hand at a european mount with its skull http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=140576


----------



## leo (Nov 21, 2004)

*MCBUCK, welcome to our fire*

Yep they exist, as Clark Kent's pic and this one show  

This was taken in Jasper County.

leo


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 21, 2004)

Leo - That thing looks like a Hades Hound with that black hide and the glowing eye :speechles 

Cool pic


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2004)

Who's looking at the dog!? Look at those rubs!!


----------

